# Unchewable Leash



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

Well. So I was in my room and Kono was on the back door. I just put the leash on the handle since is like Handle --> |:[ <--door anyway so I was in my room and my door opens (door opens if you push on it) and she comes trotting like everything is normal. She had chewed through her brand new monkey leash! Third leash we've gone through. Each time it takes less time to chew through one  I need a unchewable leash and I know about the chain but that would be a last resort. Just because it doesnt look to attractive... And I know about a horse lead but I would have to order it and I was looking for something in a store.

Simply I want to know what unchewable leashed you have in mind?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

It's probably a better idea to not leave the puppy alone with the leash to be chewed. You don't want her to accidentally eat a piece and then have to go through surgery to remove it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

:thinking: You leave her leashed to a door? Why don't you just have her come in the room with you?


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> It's probably a better idea to not leave the puppy alone with the leash to be chewed. You don't want her to accidentally eat a piece and then have to go through surgery to remove it.


Yeah that would be bad  Its just for a little while in the back until she dries up... I try to keep an eye on her when she is in the back its just weird that she chews through it to go to my room :\ Plus the kennel I have for her is in my room so I'm gonna try to get a mesh one for my room then move the plastic one in the back. I just don't want her to always be in her crate so I tie her to the back for a little bit. Thanks!



Cassidy's Mom said:


> :thinking: You leave her leashed to a door? Why don't you just have her come in the room with you?


Usually its because we just came from outside and when its muddy or wet outside I let her dry off in the back since it isn't carpeted. I do bring her into my room when she dried off... I wrote more in the response above if you want to read about it...  I had this comment before and I was thinking a shoot people probably think shes always tied up!  Haha! Yeah... Thanks!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Isn't there a leash company that replaces any damaged leashes (chewed included)? Was it Lupine?


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

nothing but a chain really stands up to puppy (or dog) teeth  
There's nothing wrong with a light chain if it's just for 20 minutes while she dries off etc.
I usually used a hair dryer if the pup was wet after being outside - worked a treat and now he loves being blow dried 
You could try something like soaking the lead in bitter apple or something similar 

Of course she chews it, you're inside and she wants to be with you  
My dogs are masters at chewing through leads ropes etc - no kidding I have watched them it takes less than a minute to get through a Nylon leash.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

ummm.... how's about investing in some cheap towels and drying her off? You wouldnt have to worry about her chewing any more leashes. Also makes it much easier to teach her not to chew on the leash if she's not in the position to make the decision for herself when you arent there to correct her. Just an idea. and the chain leashes also cause the communications to get confused when you're walking as well. Also, you dont want a dog chewing on on a chain, especially a puppy.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you put the leash somewhere where the pup
can't get it. when your pup is unleashed you
keep a close eye on him/her.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You don't need an unchewable leash. You need to monitor your puppy and stop tying her to a door handle. She's chewing through it because she wants to be with you. If you can't watch her, get a crate and put her in that.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Drying her off will get her used to that, too.


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

Verivus said:


> Isn't there a leash company that replaces any damaged leashes (chewed included)? Was it Lupine?


Ill look them up THANKS! 



Mooch said:


> nothing but a chain really stands up to puppy (or dog) teeth
> There's nothing wrong with a light chain if it's just for 20 minutes while she dries off etc.
> I usually used a hair dryer if the pup was wet after being outside - worked a treat and now he loves being blow dried
> You could try something like soaking the lead in bitter apple or something similar
> ...


Yeah I heard that the horse lead will stand up to it for awhile but will still get chewed up.  I guess Ill set the blow dryer on the cold setting and try it on her.  Haha I know she wants to be with me LOL! I just want her to be a little independent sometimes :| Thanks for the helps 



KZoppa said:


> ummm.... how's about investing in some cheap towels and drying her off? You wouldnt have to worry about her chewing any more leashes. Also makes it much easier to teach her not to chew on the leash if she's not in the position to make the decision for herself when you arent there to correct her. Just an idea. and the chain leashes also cause the communications to get confused when you're walking as well. Also, you dont want a dog chewing on on a chain, especially a puppy.


Yeah I may have to do that... Yeah I wouldnt want her chewing on the chain either  Oh and I have a leather leash for walking. Its not long enough for her to really move around when she's on the back door. So I cant use that. But Thanks! 



doggiedad said:


> you put the leash somewhere where the pup
> can't get it. when your pup is unleashed you
> keep a close eye on him/her.


Yeah I keep the leash up high when shes off it and I keep a very close eye on her when shes off of it  Thank you! 



Jax08 said:


> You don't need an unchewable leash. You need to monitor your puppy and stop tying her to a door handle. She's chewing through it because she wants to be with you. If you can't watch her, get a crate and put her in that.


Yeah I don't want to get the crate dirty though. She isn't wet she's muddy I got a paw wash and took a towel to dry off her paws. I tie her up on the back door when she is muddy since the crate is in my room and everything but the kitchen is carpeted.



jocoyn said:


> Drying her off will get her used to that, too.


Thank you! 


After all these great ideas Im kinda still wondering if there is a somewhat unchewable leash! LOL! It doesn't have to be unchewable just not as chewable as a regular one. Thanks


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

You could use a tie-out or training tether if it's just for that... They are usually made of steel cable with a plastic coating so they can't chew through it.

For example:
Chew-Proof Indoor Tether for Dogs

Here is a leash made out of similar material:
Dog leashes, Chew Proof Leash, Pet Accessories. Portland, OR


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

K9 SPort Leash, All Weather Leash : DogSport Gear

This is almost indestructible. almost.....

I use these for my dogs. They ae made of nubbly, rubbery outer part and a strong fiber core. I like them as they are all weather. BUT... they are heavy and probably too heavy for a pup. 

I might consider using towels to dry pup off or invest in a baby gate. She just wants to be with you.


----------

